# Deep Pocket Talk



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Shooters-

Is the only pocket size factor the ammo that you wish to use with that setup?

When can a pocket be too small, or too big when compared to the frame that it will be used with?

Is the pocket material only relative to the shooters style? I know there must be a spreadsheet somewhere that indicates you will break your wrist if your ammo is too heavy for your pocket, or your setup?

I not trying to take all of the fun out of learning this curve. As a old-newbie I am getting the vibe of buying 'off the shelf' and, shooting it righteously, THEN pretend I can create my perfect beast. I think I want to spend my allowance on ammo and not trips to the dentist to fix my teeth.

Thanks!....MM


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

Pouch maybe? Is that what you mean? Pouch size is directly related to ammo size.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

One of the many things I love about the slingshot community is the tendency to talk about what works, versus Rule Numbers or spreadsheets. Personal preference carries a lot of weight, so opinions often differ.

That said, there does seem to be some consensus on pouch size.

It should be big enough so that no part of the ammo extends beyond the pouch material.

I, personally, like it long enough that the banding portion doesn't interfere with my grip. Other than that, I'm on the minimalist side.


----------



## Abenso (Apr 28, 2017)

If you have too much pouch you run the risk of rts shots. I use old belt leather so my pouches tend to be rather high but not so wide. Like @kawkan said. If it fits it ships. You don't want your ammo to get lost in the pouch though.

Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


----------



## Jolly Roger (Aug 14, 2017)

Great points brought out. I suppose slingshot shooting is still in the infant stages maybe kindergarten perhaps. In the firearms industry there are set standards for various calibers and the loads each will handle. Reloaders can refer to the "books" and "charts" to come up with a reload that will be best for their individual weapon. Not so with slingshots it appears. From what I've gathered, slingshot shooting is a fly by night or fly by sunlight kind of sport. Not many absolutes have been established other than the almighty 33' 10m rule. Only a book or two have been published on the subject of slingshot shooting and they only cover a few basics without digging into the science of ammo selection, band or tube size and length or trajectory. Slingshot shooting also seems to be a solitary sport in that we connect with people all over the world on the forum but can't find someone in our local community to shoot with and learn from.

When a question is asked the usual forum answer is that it is all about personal preference.....as long as your personal preference doesn't rub someone the wrong way and draw some strong criticism in an attempt to alter your personal preference or force you to say Uncle. Ask a question and the answers sometimes indicate something like you newbie you should know that rather than refer to a chart in a book on page such and such that will give you a scientific answer. I have found that if I want technical advice with specifics on slingshot shooting be it band size, tubes vs. flat bands, aiming, or distance shooting etc. I just scroll through the Bill Hays videos on you tube and realize that is as close as I am going to get to a straight forward answer that has some experience and a bit of science to back it up.


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

I shoot 3/8 most of the time, and 1/2 marbles. I shoot 5/8 superSure pouches 99% of the time. I agree with all the above, the great thing about the Forum is everyone will be more than happy to tell you their preferences. It’s a realativly inexpensive sport to change things around until you find that certain fit. The talent, generosity and extremely intelligent members are beyond anything I could ever imagine. I’m greatful for the absolute best vendors ever To each his own, but I purchase from Bill Hays and his family, and Nathan Masters and his family There are other vendors that are great, I just choose to frequent Bill and Nathan so hopefully they will be there for years to come. As JR said, it’s a tough sport to make mainstream.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

I agree with KawKan (just big enough) - I also find that touch and ammo feel is important.

All I'd say is there are some fantastic pouches out there - quality ones can be reusable for ages - its a small cost to find the one you resonate with, so experimenting is no biggie.

Warrior pouches (Turk) was kind enough to supply me with a selection - which was great. Got to test a few different styles. Though I had a fairly good idea of what I'd like before ordering. Supersure are also worth trying out. SimpleShots Roo is great as well.,..

Quality pouches do tend to last for many bandsets. And pouches are fairly inexpensive - so trying a few different ones to find one that you resonate with is not a biggie. As Tag points out.


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Abenso said:


> Pouch maybe? Is that what you mean? Pouch size is directly related to ammo size.
> 
> Sent from my SM-S920L using Tapatalk


pocket-pouch-potatoe-tomatoe. Actually that was a good rookie mistake. I say we call it a pouch then!!

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

Mojave Mo said:


> Shooters-
> 
> Is the only pocket size factor the ammo that you wish to use with that setup?
> 
> ...


Shooters. Thanks for your exceptional input. Here are my two main takeaways that I am focusing on from this thread.
1. Don't over think it. I didn't at 7yrs old....ironic to start now.
2. My wife is on a 3-day business trip so I can almost do what I want.

Cheers.MM

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Tomorrow evwryone will be out of my house except me. Unbenounced to anyone else here I have marked a 33 feet (10 m) area off down my hall. I will be pracricing to hit a teaspoon on my new catch box (a post later) as my injury allows. I have made several different pouches/pockets to try out. 
I will share that info as well. 
Really great question. What I like about this forum is any time I think of a question someone has already made a post about it.
Thanks


----------



## MOJAVE MO (Apr 11, 2018)

We don't use no stinkin' pockets! I think I could get a straight 33' in my house....better get the tape measure. Agree on the layers of answers here on the forum. I use the search too so I am not the 44th question about pockets. I mean pouches.


MakoPat said:


> Tomorrow evwryone will be out of my house except me. Unbenounced to anyone else here I have marked a 33 feet (10 m) area off down my hall. I will be pracricing to hit a teaspoon on my new catch box (a post later) as my injury allows. I have made several different pouches/pockets to try out.
> I will share that info as well.
> Really great question. What I like about this forum is any time I think of a question someone has already made a post about it.
> Thanks


Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

Haha... I reach flood control level daily via search tool on here.
Injury prevented more than 5 wild shots. No info to share except follow dr.'s orders... apparently they know things.


----------



## KawKan (May 11, 2013)

If you guys get anything out of the search tool on this site, you are way ahead of me.

I use Google: "Slingshot Forum Spinshooter" or whatnot. Then I click on the highlighted words at the bottom of the first entry, "More from SlingshotForum.com" to get to the good stuff.

But you probably knew that!


----------

